# Nissanforums.com Website Recommendation



## Sparky828 (May 30, 2005)

I think there should be just a how to section with pictures and such on how to do certain mods or upgrade certain things just containing just how to's.. Not in message board form but just like another section of the website.. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

BAN!!!!



Just playin. Not a good idea because the pictures will slow down the surver and the site.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Well if there is something in particular you are looking for, visit that section, use the search button to see if something has already been explained (many have been with pictures/diagrams), and if not, request for some extra help. Plenty of experts with cameras around.


----------



## Sparky828 (May 30, 2005)

come on... small pictures the picture help a lot of people like me out... hmm


----------



## Sparky828 (May 30, 2005)

yea i know its jsut i feel rediculous (sp) over and over again requesting a how to on this and that and no one ever has any pictures... aka my auto to 5 speed tranny swap on my b12 ::cough::


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

um......we have how-to's for certain stuff, but if your to lazy to get on google, then you shouldn't bother working on your car


----------



## Sparky828 (May 30, 2005)

shuts up ......................


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

no its jsut i hate ignorant people, and you my friend seem ignorant


and i think chimmike has the worst attitude on the site


----------



## Sparky828 (May 30, 2005)

if i was ignorant i would have edited my post b4 u even put ur reply but i feel that when someone asks a question a smart ass remark has no place here...


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

listen i'm not trying to be mean, but seriously you can find info on how to do literally ANYTHING using google, i found out how to drop an rb26dett into my VW, not like i'm ever going to do that since i'm building a 210hp 2.2ltr motor for it


----------



## Sparky828 (May 30, 2005)

lol im sorry how i came accross i KNOW u can find it im just saying it would be easier for people new to their cars and anyone else aloike if all the info was in 1 spot...


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

we have tech guides in each part of the forum for each car/motor, true we dont ahve anything, but if it can be done its been covered, all they gotta do is search


----------



## Sparky828 (May 30, 2005)

yea im just saying... U know what im tlaking about...


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

lol yeah i know, sry for coming off as an ass


we cool?


----------



## Sparky828 (May 30, 2005)

yea buddy lol :hal:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok, theres just some people on here that aren't that bright


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

we do have a write up for many cars with several pics.

www.nissanperformancemag.com is where you will find them.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> and i think chimmike has the worst attitude on the site



and i think winter is cold... stating the obvious again??


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Sparky828 said:


> I think there should be just a how to section with pictures and such on how to do certain mods or upgrade certain things just containing just how to's.. Not in message board form but just like another section of the website.. What are your thoughts?


There is a section... its called NPM ...


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

myoung said:


> There is a section... its called NPM ...


thats been covered mike :cheers: :fluffy: :cheers:


----------



## Sparky828 (May 30, 2005)

and i knew nothing about npm thanks guys...


----------

